# 2016 dodge diesel ?



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Ready to buy new truck. Never had diesel before and have a question. 2016 2500 6.7 auto with 342 rear gears. Tow ing capacity is 17500. I pull a 37' 14000 lb fith wheel. I am concerned about this gear while pulling in the hills/mountain. Also what kind of milage can i expect to get without the trailer.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think you are going to be happy with that gear ratio for towing.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

14k lbs is a lot to tow in the mountains, but I'm betting the majority are that gear ratio to get the mileage that everybody wants. I would think you would still be fine, 14k is a bunch in the mountains with whatever gears. Yeah, 3:73 would be better, but you'll lose a couple mpg's.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rear end gearing is relative to the transmission gearing. Back a dozen years ago when there was only 4 speed trannies a 3:73 was the norm. Now that the 6 speed trannies are the norm the rear end gearing can be realxed. Then the horsepower/torque come into play...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Rear end gearing is relative to the transmission gearing. Back a dozen years ago when there was only 4 speed trannies a 3:73 was the norm. Now that the 6 speed trannies are the norm the rear end gearing can be realxed. Then the horsepower/torque come into play...


Final drive are all about the same, even if you have a 10 speed transmission. All the gears in between are to keep the engine in the torque range.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Final drive are all about the same, even if you have a 10 speed transmission. All the gears in between are to keep the engine in the torque range.


Yep, more gear and power = move heavy load easier. Most all final drives are 1:1 ratio and the overdrives vary just a bit.

Question to OP, what are you towing with now?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

3.42 is all you can get unless going to drw or swapping out
14k isnt that much its more the aero
unloaded folks are getting upper teens mpg
what have you been using for a tow vehicle ?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently pulling with a 6 liter gas 410 gears 6 speed tranny 2500 hd chevy. Getting 13.5 mpg empty on the highway and about 12 in town. Anywhere between 6-8 pulling my trailer. Max weight to pullon this truck is 14400 which is real close to my trailer weight. I am having trouble understanding how the 342 is enough for my needs. Looking for some advice from folks pulling this weight with the dodge in my op.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

DCW said:


> Currently pulling with a 6 liter gas 410 gears 6 speed tranny 2500 hd chevy. Getting 13.5 mpg empty on the highway and about 12 in town. Anywhere between 6-8 pulling my trailer. Max weight to pullon this truck is 14400 which is real close to my trailer weight.* I am having trouble understanding how the 342 is enough for my needs.* Looking for some advice from folks pulling this weight with the dodge in my op.


A diesel engine has much more torque than a gasser, which is what is required to keep a heavy load moving. Is your 6 speed tranny auto or manual? Are you thinking single or double rear wheel?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Automatic and single wheels


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

You have 2 6 speeds to chose from 68rfe or aisin or i guess g56 if you want to row some gears
Dually is i think a 1200 option on 3500s


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

68rfe


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Coming from a gasser i would imagine you would be very happy, power and mileage


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a 4.10 in my 5spd 7.3 Ford and 3.73 6spd 5.9 Dodge. I would definitly go with lowest gear I could get pulling in the mountains. The 3.42 would be ok for flat land and is their attempt to get some milage back from all this detuned polution **** they are having to deal with.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

mchildress said:


> I have a 4.10 in my 5spd 7.3 Ford and 3.73 6spd 5.9 Dodge. I would definitly go with lowest gear I could get pulling in the mountains. The 3.42 would be ok for flat land and is their attempt to get some milage back from all this detuned polution **** they are having to deal with.


Bingo that's what i was thinking


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Good luck Im on the 2nd tranny at 40k miles mine is a dually 3.73 my single one ton 6 spd also had 3.73 sure wish I had a 6 spd instead of this **** auto 68rfe is weak! The Asin (?) is what we have in all the ambulances and have had zero failures they are hard to find but u can find em. supposed to be more durable and I think the HP is turned up a little more if u have that tranny not sure I have not been shopping in a while


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

After my sales guy did some research the 342 gear is all that you can get in the 2500 short box diesel. Still looking for someone with this set up. So if you have one get in touch with me. I have questions for you.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

DCW said:


> After my sales guy did some research the 342 gear is all that you can get in the 2500 short box diesel. Still looking for someone with this set up. So if you have one get in touch with me. I have questions for you.


You are towing a 5th wheel with a short box? Yes, when I went to the Dodge truck site you can only get the 3.73 or 4.10 in the dually configuration... http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/towing_guide/?section=heavy_duty


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes I am pulling 5th wheel with a short box. Just have to watch close in a real tight turn. I can get close to 90 degrees with my set up. Probably 75-80 degrees.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The 342 is all you can get in SRW. With a Aisin it should be no issue. Lock out 6th gear in the hills. 
I have a 3500 Aisin 4x4srw crewcab long bed on order. I pull a 12500 5th wheel with f350 now. 
The ram 3500 has a 4300 payload compared to 3200 on my ford. 
3500 isn't but a few dollars more, unless you really don't want it. But I would check my weights real close. The 2500 ram payload is probably around 2400-2600.
With the Aisin you get 900 ft lbs of torque which is double most gassers.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

The truck will do ok. The biggest problem you need to worry about is the payload capacity.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Understanding the gearing and im in the same boat. I don't tow much other than my boat and a trailer. How are the transmissions holding up? Ive heard horror stories on the transmissions in the dodges. Should that be a worry as well?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What I'm hearing the Aisin is good. I hope so, I just picked mine up this afternoon.
The Ram brochure and website was showing about 4200 payload for my truck. The yellow tag is showing 4018. I'm good with it. Gives me some excess capacity.
I don't see how a 2500 will have the payload for the OP's 5th wheel.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a 14 with 68RFE and 3.42. It was OK stock but its now leveled and I'm running 325/60/20 which is about a 36" tire. Even tuned and deleted its pretty much a dog and needs to be regeared.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Understanding the gearing and im in the same boat. I don't tow much other than my boat and a trailer. How are the transmissions holding up? Ive heard horror stories on the transmissions in the dodges. Should that be a worry as well?


It depends on how you treat them, and if you run a tune. The 68 RE and the Aisin are both very good transmissions. Hell I put 355,000 miles on an 01 2500 with a 48RE before I had to rebuild it. Still have this truck, and it has 400,000 miles on it now.

I have run these trucks for years, and I have not had any premature transmission failures yet.

I have a 2015 3500 Dually with Aisin and 3.73 and it is a beast.

The way these trucks are geared, if you run a 3.42 rear end, you can lock out the OD on the hwy and it will be turning about the same RPMs as a 410 truck in 6th gear. There is no doubt though that Ram should offer the other gear ratio's in their 2500 and 3500 SRW series, not sure why they resist it though. There is not doubt though, the 3.42 equipped trucks get very good HWY mileage.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good info and ty for the details. 
I'm seriously looking at them now. 12 and up models. I've looked at the Denali hd and the dodges as well. I baby my truck and im not the one racing and jumping off in every mud hole around. So im thinking that's a good thing.


----------



## livin4fishin (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a 2011 3500 with 3.42 and 35" tires. I pull a 37' 11000# travel trailer and it pulls just fine, plenty of extra power if you need it. I think you would be fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

